# games workshop no effort



## hamster14 (Aug 2, 2008)

all the 40k orks are just made from th fantasty ones thre basicaly the exact same no new anything really
Fantasty









40k


----------



## 10228 (Sep 8, 2008)

That is because the fantasy orks were good so they took a good idea and ran with it. It is by no means a lack of effort!


----------



## Othiem (Apr 20, 2008)

Nope, no effort is 40k Daemons of Chaos and WFB Daemons of Chaos.


----------



## Druchii in Space (Apr 7, 2008)

TBh I can't remember which was first model wise, 40K or Fantasy (I'm thinking Fantasy,) but GW have stuck with that same design as it was their way of doing orcs/orks. They created that look, D&D's Orcs where not like that, and neither where the Orcs in Lord of the Rings. Pretty much if you see that style of Orc they got the idea from GW, or at least GW did them first.

As to why they are used in both, why do anything else? whats next the complaint that humans look the same in Imperial Guard armies and Empire armies, ah GW must be lazy. :wink:
Its the clothing and gear/weapon design that sets them apart, and thats the key thing to remember.


As to Daemons, well aye they share models, but why would the same gods Daemons be any different, plus yeah we all know it was a time saving measure, but I really feel thats not a problem here. I'd personally rather have the two armies then worry about the Daemons matching, plus the figs always have anyways (unless you brought Daemons from diff eras.) However even though they share most of there models they did still managed to slip in a model or two that where only for one version of the game.

A little confused to why this would be an issue.


----------



## 10228 (Sep 8, 2008)

Druchii in Space said:


> I'd personally rather have the two armies then worry about the Daemons matching


Exactly, a fantasy army and a 40k army at the same time! Perfect if you play both systems!


----------



## comrade (Jun 30, 2008)

lol.. is there some way I ca magically make my Orks be playable in WFB?

Lol..


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

It's cause Orcs/Orks are cool


----------



## 10228 (Sep 8, 2008)

comrade said:


> lol.. is there some way I ca magically make my Orks be playable in WFB?
> 
> Lol..


Haha yeah "And I am using "Counts as" to make these Rokkit Launchas count as bows"


----------



## comrade (Jun 30, 2008)

BWLAF93 said:


> Haha yeah "And I am using "Counts as" to make these Rokkit Launchas count as bows"


..with a -10 Armor Modifier... hehehe

And shootas become st 4 AP1 Assault 6
nasty.. WHFB here I come


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm quite glad that the models are compatable as I prefer to mix and match models to personalise my armies. The fact that you can take a head or torso and put it on a different model or give it a pistol instead of a choppa or shield and make it viable for a different system (with a base change) is great for us converters.


----------



## countchocula86 (Sep 1, 2008)

An Orks an Ork, whether in space or on the ground. The bodies are somewhat differant, the 40k Orks are in more 'flak-y' armor, whereas it looks like the FB Orks are in mail type armor.


----------



## Druchii in Space (Apr 7, 2008)

Just as a final note thats something I forgot, and the count just reminded me by his comment, Orks in the original fluff and ideas where Orcs. The talk was (still is on occasion) that Sigmar was a primarch, and the Warhammer world was connected somehow with the 40K universe, the Old Ones being mentioned in both settings, and the Slann once being a highly technological race in 40K.

Over the years this has lessened greatly, and now its mainly just the names that are shared in both systems, but aye, the count is right, originally for all sense and purpose Orks and Orcs where the same race.


----------



## dogowar (Feb 27, 2008)

Great to see that everyone isn't just jumping on the bash GW wagon. While they certainly deserve a good bash every now and then this isn't one of those cases.


----------



## Snorri O'dubhda (May 14, 2008)

Main reason I can think of them being so simlar is so the parts are interchangeable between systems to add a little more individuality in your army. for example, head swaps between systems adds to the personality of each orc, or you can use fantasy bodies to represent snake bite clan in 40k.
Also imagine how much people would complain if the two systems had different types of orc/ork images and one looked cooler than the other, there would be uproar.


----------

